# What the heck is skeeter pee?



## TicinoVintner (Apr 17, 2012)

So after having this question in my mind for so long I sought out the advice of wise man google and found the skeeter pee website and YouTube video. Hooked from Hello! So I don't have any slurry and want to use a fresh strawberry juice as a stater, will this work? We have loads o' strawberrys at the stores now and is actually cheaper than frozen. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 17, 2012)

Its not necessary to have a slurry, I generally just pitch some 1118 yeast and let it go. Never had a problem yet.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 17, 2012)

You can also make a starter.

1. Clean sterile quart jar. 

2. 8 oz warm water to pitch yeast in

3. 1 tsp sugar and pinch of nutrient.

4. Pitch yeast

5. Stand 15 min

6. Should be fermenting

7. Stir gently stand 15 min more

8. Add 4 oz of your must

9. Stand 30 min Then add 6 oz must again

10. stand 30 min add 9 0z must

11. Should be good to go now. Dump it in your must as long as the temp is close to the same. ( dont have a warm starter and cold must )

Works every time. If i have a slurry ill use that. But this make a great slurry and starts fermenting right away. By the next day youll have good action.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 17, 2012)

And its purdy looking to ! 







L to R

Reg pee ,Bacardi Strawberry ( nexttime strain it), Blueberry pomegranate, Cranberry blend.


----------



## TicinoVintner (Apr 18, 2012)

thanks ffment and TT, I think I will try the original recipe first before I start experimenting, just so I have a base model to work from.


----------



## rms (Apr 18, 2012)

Cheap, delicious and always requested by my neighbors any time we get together in the neighborhood!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Apr 18, 2012)

rms said:


> Cheap, delicious and always requested by my neighbors any time we get together in the neighborhood!


 
That's for sure! My neighbors love that stuff, but then again, I do too!


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 18, 2012)

FYI All the pee i make is from the original recipe. Once thats finished dry and degassed and sparkaloid added. Its left to clear 3 days- a week depending on how fast its clearing. Then i flavor with old orchards concentrates or othrers. The strawberry pee is 3 cans of bacardi mix to one gallon of pee. And the Blue pom is 2 cans per gal. cranberry was 3 cans as well. 

All said and done its really really really good. I plan to try other flavors as well. And another thing i will never be caught with out a 5 or ten gallon batch going again ! ( im pee less for a week now)


----------



## TicinoVintner (Apr 19, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> FYI All the pee i make is from the original recipe. Once thats finished dry and degassed and sparkaloid added. Its left to clear 3 days- a week depending on how fast its clearing. Then i flavor with old orchards concentrates or othrers. The strawberry pee is 3 cans of bacardi mix to one gallon of pee. And the Blue pom is 2 cans per gal. cranberry was 3 cans as well.
> 
> All said and done its really really really good. I plan to try other flavors as well. And another thing i will never be caught with out a 5 or ten gallon batch going again ! ( im pee less for a week now)



I went to the freezer section last night at the G.S and they don't even have frozen juice here, I would assume fresh juice would work just as well. How many oz per can? Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Twintrades (Apr 19, 2012)

I dunno whow many oz's youd need. I would get a bottle of pure fruit juice and simmer it down and concentrate the juice and sugar Then add to the vessle to taste. Reason would be you dont want a watery pee do you ? 

Also you can do koolaide mix. some where on here people use something like 3-4 packets per gallon ?


----------



## TicinoVintner (Apr 19, 2012)

About how long does sp need to ferment before bottling?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 19, 2012)

TicinoVintner said:


> About how long does sp need to ferment before bottling?



It can really vary depending on many things including yeast, juice used, and temperature. I have batches in bottles after 25 days. Usually it's longer because I always have Skeeter Pee at various stages of production and in bottles, so I'm never rushed anymore.


----------



## TicinoVintner (May 2, 2012)

Minnesotamaker said:


> It can really vary depending on many things including yeast, juice used, and temperature. I have batches in bottles after 25 days. Usually it's longer because I always have Skeeter Pee at various stages of production and in bottles, so I'm never rushed anymore.




Thanks and one more question, I just racked into a new carboy after adding kmeta and pottasium sorbate, is degassing over for now as the fermentation is complete or is it still good to whip it up every day or so?


----------



## Arne (May 2, 2012)

When you whip it during the ferment you are trying to add some oxygen to the must to help it ferment. Let it sit for a while now and after a few days or a week or two it should start to clear. If you have lottsa patience, it will clear on its own. Otherwise give it a shot of sparkaloid and it will probably clear like magic. If it still has co2 in it, now you can degas it. That can be done by stirring, if using a battery drill, run it forwards and back, don't create a big vortex as then you are introducing oxygen into it. Or you can degas with a vacuum pump of some kind. Lots of threads on here about that. When that is done time for some sweetening and drinking. Once it gets clear, draw a glass and add some sugar. That will let you know what the finished product is going to be like. It does get a little better if you let it sit for a time, tho. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## TicinoVintner (May 3, 2012)

Arne said:


> When you whip it during the ferment you are trying to add some oxygen to the must to help it ferment. Let it sit for a while now and after a few days or a week or two it should start to clear. If you have lottsa patience, it will clear on its own. Otherwise give it a shot of sparkaloid and it will probably clear like magic. If it still has co2 in it, now you can degas it. That can be done by stirring, if using a battery drill, run it forwards and back, don't create a big vortex as then you are introducing oxygen into it. Or you can degas with a vacuum pump of some kind. Lots of threads on here about that. When that is done time for some sweetening and drinking. Once it gets clear, draw a glass and add some sugar. That will let you know what the finished product is going to be like. It does get a little better if you let it sit for a time, tho. Good luck with it, Arne.



Thanks, I just put it in the cellar so it can just sit for a few week(s) before I sweeten it and add the rest of the lemon.


----------



## Arne (May 4, 2012)

If you are going to add some more lemon, I would put it in now. If it clears, the additional lemon will make it cloudy again if you add it later. Arne.


----------

